# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  يما أعطيني العسكري

## تحية عسكريه

صباح الخير وانا بسمع أغنية يما أعطيني العسكري للفنان المبدع والشاعر ماجد زريقات خطر عبالي سؤال لكل نشمية أردنية لو حبيتي تختاري شريك حياتك عسكري من أي جهاز أمني بتختاريه وليش ؟ 


فرجونا همتكم يا نشميات الاردن الغالي وصح حطي صورة للمشاركتك.  





 :SnipeR (69):

----------


## &روان&

*اكيد شرطي شكرا الك*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> *اكيد شرطي شكرا الك*



شرطي طيب أمن عام ودرك ودفاع مدني شو وضحي لو سمحتي للعلم وشرطي رتبه عسكريه ببعض الاجهزة الامنية وما ستنسي الصورة

----------


## (dodo)

وانا اكيد  بقوات الدرك

----------


## &روان&

> شرطي طيب أمن عام ودرك ودفاع مدني شو وضحي لو سمحتي للعلم وشرطي رتبه عسكريه ببعض الاجهزة الامنية وما ستنسي الصورة


شرطي عادي في الامن العام غير هيك ما بعرف

----------


## طوق الياسمين

انا ولا واحد  :SnipeR (1):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> وانا اكيد  بقوات الدرك


والله كويس الله يناولك يلي في بالك

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]يا عبدالله لما يقرر اي عضو هون انو يحط موضوع لازم يكون مستعد للنقاش فيه ويتقبّل جميع الآراء مهما كانت ، ويكون مستعد لأي شرح او تفسير او توضيح بخصوص موضوعه ولا يحق لأي عضو طلب حذف مشاركة عضو آخر ما لم تكن مخالفة ..

عادي البنت ما بتحب تاخد واحد عسكري ، حرة! وانت طلبت من الصبايا تشارك وهي شاركت 

شكرا لرحابة صدرك ..[/align]*

----------


## محمد يحيى الرفاعي

ان كان 
شرطي ولا من الدرك
 كل الشعب جنود سيدنا ابو حسيـــــــــــــــــــــــــن

----------


## احمد امين

ياريتني عسكري او دركي او......واقف حد كل واحد بده يخرب الامن في الوطن

----------


## تحية عسكريه

تحياتي لكل عسكري نشمي بالجيش أو أمن عام أو درك أو دفاع مدني أو جمارك أو مخابرات وانتو رجال والنعم وينشد الظهر فيكم وتسلم يدك ويدوم عزك يا ابن الاردن الغالي .

----------

